# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  новая ММО РПГ с большим онлайном.

## Dakota23

В мире MMO-развлечений уже как век, примерно, тянется эра краба. Она ничем не знаменательна, скучна и опостылела безмерно. Но к ней привыкло такое количество людей, что не учитывать их интересы — это для любого проекта явный путь к огромным финансовым потерям. Поэтому вместо чего-то действительно нового, стоящего и интересного всё больше появляется очередных клонов WoW'а. Для PvP-беспредела места совсем не осталось, а по всем мирам права любителей грохнуть ближнего своего ущемляются с каждым днём всё сильнее. Так что всем, кому больше интересно ПК и осады, противостояние кланов и неограниченное PvP, настала пора обратить внимание на Magic World 2. Не забыли страх перед потерей ценной вещи, когда ник красный и карма не отмыта, а смерть уже близка? Добро пожаловать!!!

Ломай замки.… Ломай замки полностью.
	Magic World 2, в первую очередь, будет интересна именно заскучавшим по эпическим драмам любителям кровавых сражений между игроками. Для этого в ней имеется всё из того, что отечественный игрок так часто ждёт и ищет в новостроях и то, за что его так ненавидят и боятся там же. Весь мир, по сути, — это поле боя сразу для всех и для фракций в частности. И для гильдий, и для одиночек. В целом глобальных лагерей, которые рвут мир с врагами на куски, следуя банальным каноном, два – свет и тьма. И каждую неделю между ними гремят бои на специальной карте, укомплектованной башнями, миньёнами, которых могут нанимать игроки, сильно суровым драконом и лагерем – такой себе PvP-режим, похожий на улучшенную Land of Chaos Online. 

	Для гильдий же доступно GvG, но не простое. Во-первых, каждый клан имеет собственный замок, для улучшения которого и постройки разных, дающих бонусы зданий, требуется много ресурсов. И такой вот замок, на которой соклановцы потратили кучу времени и сил, может прийти и раздолбать вражеская армия, при этом не просто удовлетворив свою алчность, а и вообще уничтожив врага целиком, то есть распустив весь клан. Но и это ещё не всё: абсолютно в любом месте, кроме самых начальных территорий, городов да деревень, спонтанно может начаться схватка между не поделившими поляну или моба игроками. То есть, врубил ПК и начал «ногебать». Вообще, это неописуемо прекрасно, ведь есть вероятность, что игрок после смерти дропнет с 25% шансом что-то полезное. Но если перегнуть палку и завалить уж слишком много неприятелей, тогда игрок испортит себе карму, и шанс потерять вещь не только одетую, но и даже валяющуюся в инвентаре, существенно возрастёт. Тем более, что такими темпами можно и в тюрьму загреметь. Но что тюрьма, когда потерян ценный лут, ради которого ночей не спал, в данжи ходил, да боссов убивал? 
	Отец тот, у кого весь сет в топах.


	На квестах останавливаться не будем, разве что в двух словах. Они как минимум разнообразны — есть и обычные вроде «истреби фауну», и пооригинальней, то есть с сюжетом, цепочками заданий, перевоплощениями и так далее. Но всё же рванём к данжам и местным еженедельным ивентам. Данжи в игре имеются и для одиночек, и для небольших групп в пять разномастных лиц. Кроме того, в групповых загулах по апартаментам боссов можно максимально усложнить себе жизнь, выбрав легендарный уровень сложности. Крови своей пролить придётся, конечно же, больше, но зато и награды вкуснее. Кроме того, без данжей будет крайне неудобно развивать персонажа: большинство ингредиентов для улучшения оружия и брони достаются именно там, а с учётом того, что вариантов улучшения оружия аж 6, то посетить подземелья придется каждому, кто стремится к вершинам. Но развитие персонажа не ограничивается лишь апгрейдом шмота. При создании героя вам придется выбрать один из пяти доступных классов, а также определиться с добродетелью. Впоследствии эта фишка в составе пати может дать вам приятный бонус – допустим если вы, будучи магом, выберите преданность, то при наличии перса с храбростью получите буст к магическому урону. Кроме того, имеется система заточки скилов, позволяющая улучшать ваши умения. Не обошлось и без системы прокачки всех знакомых статов вроде силы, ловкости и прочего. Есть даже игровые маунты, которых сперва надо будет вырастить, но они также дадут бонусы своему хозяину. В общем, у каждого найдется, чем заняться между суровыми битвами за доминирование на сервере, начиная с вышеперечисленного и кончая прокачкой крафт-профессий, которых в игре аж 10 штук. А за успехами вашими будет следить неусыпно система топов, так что у наиболее прокачанных игроков есть шанс засветиться сразу в нескольких рейтингах сервера – пусть все знают, что с вами шутки плохи!

 	В остальном можно отметить, что Magic World 2 определенно рассчитана на PvP-ориентированных игроков и предлагает чуть ли не бесконечные просторы в развитии героев. Еще один неоспоримый плюс – игра явно затачивалась под европейские рынки, отсюда и более мрачная атмосфера, и даже брутальность окружающего мира. Ну а из игроков уже будут собираться гильдии, будет греметь война, будут панды, доступные при прокачке до 60 левела любого перса на аккаунте, и будет много отличий от европейской версии, которые сделают игру более приятной именно для отечественного игрока.
  
 Cайт игры Magic World 2

----------


## darvin

бред полнейший

----------


## Venus22

Фигня, лучше MMORPG World of Warcraft пока ничего не придумали

----------


## lcst

линейка наше все )

----------

